# Dog's armpits chafing



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

I've been using a easy walk harness for my 2 yr old point/hound and it works great to keep him from pulling all the time. 

Although I've noticed his armpits are getting red and there are a few bumps that have developed as well. He's getting dropped off at the vet tomorrow for some shots so I'll have them look at that too. I've made sure he's got slack but it still seems to be chafing him so I've actually bought a new harness for him: Kurgo Tru-Fit Smart Dog Harness. Hoping this harness helps and doesn't chafe the poor guy. 

In the meantime I've tried rubbing coconut oil to help with the healing but Billy keeps licking it all away. Any suggestions on what I can do besides getting him a E-Collar? Can I put some cayenne or something on there as well?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Usually chafing means the harness isn't fitted correctly. If it's too lose it will move back and forth as the dog walks, which causes chafing.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Could you take a photo of how you've fitted the Easy Walk on your dog? Incorrect fitting can cause chafing as ireth0 has mentioned.

How about putting a t-shirt on him to stop him from licking off the coconut oil?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

A lot of hounds and pointers don't have a lot of hair in that area, either, and the edges of the nylon can dig in. Agreed that you need to check the fit and make sure it's correct and not having a lot of movement in that area, but if that is correct and it's still happening go buy some thing like moleskin, coflex/vetwrap, or a similar product to add some padding to where it crosses those areas.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would not put cayenne on it that could burn if his skin is raw. I'd say just leave it if it's not too bad and walk him on a collar or other harness until it heals. The SENSE-ation harness and Freedom harness are better choices for no pull because they have a soft under belly/armpit strap. Or you could just wrap felt around the strap off the harness you have now.


----------



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> I would not put cayenne on it that could burn if his skin is raw. I'd say just leave it if it's not too bad and walk him on a collar or other harness until it heals. The SENSE-ation harness and Freedom harness are better choices for no pull because they have a soft under belly/armpit strap. Or you could just wrap felt around the strap off the harness you have now.


Thanks! I don't really want to do that but I was reading online somewhere and didn't think it would be a good idea at all but thought I'd ask. 

Here's the harness he's currently walking on: petvalu.com/product/84072/easy-walk-nylon-adjustable-dog-harness-black-premier. It's the medium size. I get it nice and snug but half way through the harness seems to come a little lose especially the strap that goes under his armpits. His collar is the same way where it gets loose during the walk. 

I just bought him this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00164ZWBG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1, the large size which seems to fit him snugly, without much slack to make it tighter, around his belly but the neck is too lose even when I tighten as much as I can. 

Just looked up the two harness' you recommended: http://www.softouchconcepts.com/index.php/product-53/sense-ation-harness, which looks very similar to the easy walk one I have now but looks like the front strap doesn't go all the way around the neck and the back strap sits further back on the body. Do you know if this one will be better then the easy walk harness I've been using? 

http://www.amazon.com/Freedom-No-Pull-Harness-Training-Package/dp/B005OPZY7K, looks a little better for what I'm looking for as well.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I prefer both the sensation and freedom over the easy walk because the easy walk fit a little awkward but it could be different on your dogs build

My dog with the Sensation harness:


And the Freedom harness, which I prefer because it stays in place better. It also has a velvet lined belly strap:


----------



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks, gorgeous looking dogs btw!!

Both harnesses look very similar to the easy walk but I agree it does feel a little awkward on Billy. I see the difference between these two and the easy walk is that the back strap goes around the belly while the easy walk goes under the belly but attaches above the neck at the top. 

Thanks again!


----------

